# Follow spot refurbish



## josiah (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a old follow spot that was replaced this summer. The iris and lenses are still good, but I would like to replace the lamp, lamp socket, and reflector with something a little more "up to date." I don't have much of a budget for this, it's kind of a personal project because the theatre doesn't really want the spot anymore. Any advise or recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## mstaylor (Feb 8, 2011)

What do you have now? It's hard to suggest upgrades to an unknown.


----------



## josiah (Feb 10, 2011)

mstaylor said:


> What do you have now? It's hard to suggest upgrades to an unknown.


 
The spot is unmarked and looks like some sort of Edison prototype 
The currant lamp is 1000 W and about the size of a bowling pin. (well not quite, but close) 
The reflector is just a bent square piece of stainless steel.

I would like to get the lamp, reflector, and socket replacement parts for a common follow spot and just rig it up in this one. I'm pretty decent at the fabrication side of this. I just don't know what the best option for my money is. 
I would like to get the output near the same as a Source Four Sr. because that's what my other spot is.

Thanks guys.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 10, 2011)

josiah said:


> The spot is unmarked and looks like some sort of Edison prototype  ...


In that case, definitely post pictures! I bet we'll be able to tell you the make, model, and approximate year.

Depending on what the unit is, I'd probably suggest buying a used Altman 360Q ERS from eBay or elsewhere ($20-$70), and using the reflector, socket, and lamp from that for your fabrication. If you look at the exploded drawing of an Altman 1000Q.pdf, you'll see essentially the same parts.

Chances are you will never get the Frankensteined unit to match a Source Four, but you might get close.


----------



## josiah (Feb 13, 2011)

Here's some photos. I have more if you want anything specific.


----------



## avkid (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow!
That belongs in a museum somewhere.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 13, 2011)

More pictures of the top with the door open, showing the entire optical train. Is the lamp base and socket a mogul bipost or mogul prefocus? If you do try to fit a 360Q reflector and lamp in there, remove the conza lens (the step lens closest to the lamp--the ellipsoidal reflector doesn't need it.) See this thread: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...stions-improving-output-old-follow-spots.html.

No visual clues as to the manufacturer. Probably late 1940s/early 1950s. If it were Kliegl or Century, their name would be embossed in it somewhere. Other manufacturers used paper labels, that would fall off or disintegrate with time and heat. Possibly Major, Hub, Capitol, or some other long-forgotten manufacturer of stage lighting.


----------

